# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Black and Void Dreams

## crimsoneye

It is just Dark and totally empty in more than a minute...and im not blind. :Eek: 
it happens when my dream just collapse after a Lucid Dream ::roll:: ..

----------


## Hyu

It's not uncommon for lucid dreams to fade to black when they end.
Do you stay within that void after it happens, or do you usually wake up?

If you usually wake up, you can try to force yourself to remain perfectly still and not open your eyes once you wake up.
This way you can DEILD.

If for some reason you often get "trapped" within this darkness, what I find helps is to search for a nearby light source and approach it.
There's always light coming from somewhere.
Alternatively you can try spinning in order to change into another scene, but you might wake up doing so.

----------


## Wolfwood

That's because you lack imagination!
I kid, I kid.

Are you saying that this occurs 1 minute after the successful induction of a lucid dream? That the environment fades to black, implodes...

----------


## acillis

pick any direction, and run like a mofo!
if you can try use super speed and go even faster! stuff it try warp drive your self, when i do this a neighbourhood will slowly emerge in the distance, another way i used  to get out of  the void; mind you i have only did this once so i do not know if it will work, it might of been luck but try turning your self  to fire, when i did  this i instantly got thrown out of the void, but my running warp drive technique has never failed me once!

----------


## Pegasis

I have dreams about blackness and the void.  Emptiness and the void.

----------


## DragonMaster870

> I have dreams about blackness and the void.  Emptiness and the void.



I only dream of a black void. That's all I've dreamed except for about 5 years ago.

----------


## Neo Neo

Usually my dreams/lucids have been fading to light, but I've encountered the void a couple times. Not for a prolonged time though, I'd be interested in exploring that area further.

----------


## DragonMaster870

> Usually my dreams/lucids have been fading to light, but I've encountered the void a couple times. Not for a prolonged time though, I'd be interested in exploring that area further.



Well Its like im not there. Its like im just seeing it and I Cant Move or anything. Its just all black.

----------


## Memm

I've had something similar where you can't open your eyes, just picture your room or some place you know and it will usually materialise.

----------


## FryingMan

I get the black void sometimes when I'm lucid right at the start of the dream and I "dive in" to the dream too soon before it fully forms.   I also got the black void when I tried to teleport for the first time a week ago.    Don't panic, I think the best thing to do is to *"move" and keep moving*!  Walk/run/fly/dive, motion keeps you in the dream.   What I did last time (which is the first time I saved a dream after entering the void) is I did a superman style running take off and started "flying" with my "fists" out in front of me, expecting to see an aerial view of the ground, and it promptly appeared and a flew around a big city for a while, and the dream continued on for a good long while after that.

----------


## Neo Neo

> Well Its like im not there. Its like im just seeing it and I Cant Move or anything. Its just all black.



Dang really, haven't experienced that then. I think what I was describing was more of a faded or empty space then, but not a void in that sense.

----------


## AnBritishChap

Well I had a dream where I woke up ((Literaly..)) in a wall sorrounded room.But there was a picture covering the left wall.I look at a fully black picture,as I looked at it,I found nothing interresting,just black.But I couldn't move!As i spotted that the picture started expanding over the walls,completley swallowing up the room and leaving me in pitch black.And I couldn't move,I was forced to stare into the the void.///What a fun dream!

----------

